

The Ukraine crisis through the whimsy of international law - reirob
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/the-ukraine-crisis-through-the-whimsy-of-international-law-1.2559980

======
reirob
Finally a critical article, with some researched background information and
not just opinion spin.

Edit: I am just fed up with media that I get on this matter. Everybody just
pushes their own political interests.

